# Pulled out the log spliter



## motolife313 (Apr 8, 2018)

I've been getting some nice oak wood. Couple loads from 1 guy and now I found a new guy. 3 loads from him and I'm going back tomorrow for more. The spliter sure makes things easier and faster. That's my 064 with 25" bar. There's a small apple tree in this pile too that I got this week


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep, big wood like that fluffs up fast, makes a huge pile of firewood in a hurry.
Careful you don't overload your truck. It runs something over 5,000 pounds a cord, green and wet like that looks.
Nice score!


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 8, 2018)

I run it right to the bumpers. I'm going to fab up some air bags for it. Ben building a lot stronger motor for it too. Here's the manifold for the 20r head that flows 30% more air then a  stock head. I've got a HF Tralier I'm going to get going that will let me get a lot more. Might not work good tho since it doesn't have brakes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like your set with wood for a while!
Al


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 9, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> View attachment 359917



How does this splitter work??


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 9, 2018)

Those are some nice-looking welds on that header.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 9, 2018)

Archer, here's how a screw-type splitter works.  

My question is what is the connection between log splitting and building a trick engine manifold?


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 9, 2018)

Tha


johnmeyer said:


> Those are some nice-looking welds on that header.


thats a intake manifold. 

Dave, sonnye was talking about weight and not over loading the truck so that's where it came from. Should be a engine with lots of bottom end for a 4 cylinder


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 9, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> Thats a intake manifold.


Yes, you did identify it as such but I guess when you said you were increasing the performance, my brain started thinking hemi headers, and so my fingers wrote "header."


----------



## weedeater (Apr 9, 2018)

Love the “screw splitter”.  Never seen one of those but it appears to get the job done.

Weedeater


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 10, 2018)

OK, now I see what the connection with the manifold is.  But that truck looks like a Ford Ranger or something similar.  I doubt that a stronger engine will overcome the force of 5,000 pounds of wet wood on the chassis, springs, and tires.  I had a Ranger some years back and it's too small/light for such a load.


----------



## idahopz (Apr 10, 2018)

The screw splitter is most excellent - I've never seen one. Of course, I live in rural north Idaho, and we are not known for having the most innovative splitters. I still use a basic maul, but am looking for something a bit easier as I age. Just this last fall, I completely severed my ring finger extensor tendon because of careless wood handling, and have permanent damage. The screw splitter might be just the ticket because I have pine rounds about 30 inches in diameter that I need to process for the outdoor fire ring.


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 10, 2018)

Hopz, before you opt for a screw-type splitter, consider the alternatives.  I've used several types and all will do the job.  i bought an electric splitter last year and couldn't be happier.  It's small, portable, and powerful.  Do a search for "electric log splitter" and you'll find several models ranging in price from $120 and up.  After looking closely, I'm convinced they're all made in the same plant, just painted a different color or with different names.  So why the differences in price????????

After looking at some Youtube videos, I think they can all split wood larger than their specifications call for.  Here are some links:





All this wood is oak, much tougher than pine.


----------

